# 2.0 ABA cam argument... is the gain worth the $$$



## nfx (Jul 18, 2004)

its really just an inquery. is a cam, with proper tuning around it, really worth it?
my friends running a 97 golf... neuspeed pflow intake, tt chip, tt 266 cam (NOT A 260), tt exhaust, and dual valve springs, upgraded clutch and lightened flywheel. he runs 93 octane, and knows how to drive pretty well.
im running a 97 jetta... practically stock, running just a swiss cheesed air box (no k&n... stock filter) and a cruddy 2-1/4" exhaust w/ a supra turbo remus muffler on it.
with such a difference in engine work... why am i keeping up with him? im going to admit it now, and yeh, big head, but i am the better driver. i understand the power band of the ABA a lot better then he does and im a lot quicker off the line, but shouldn't be taking me by atleast 1/2 a cars lenght? his car rararly leaves 3 ft between our bumpers.
is it just something not meshing well in his plethora of tuning, or are some of his mods, not really worth the money for the power? (really... im asking about the cam, but if you want to chime in with anything else, be my guest)


_Modified by nfx at 1:07 PM 6-11-2005_


----------



## independent77 (May 23, 2003)

*Re: 2.0 ABA cam argument... is the gain worth the $$$ (nfx)*

i just installed a cat272* cam on my 93 jetta. 
I dont know why i didn't get a cam earlier... 
its totally worth the money.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## autocross16vrocco (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: 2.0 ABA cam argument... is the gain worth the $$$ (independent77)*

dont know.. give me till the end of the month and i will tell you.. need a bigger cam than 260 to actually really enjoy it tho.. just my .02


----------



## punisher89 (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 ABA cam argument... is the gain worth the $$$ (nfx)*

His cam is wicked small. Unless I was running forced induction (and I don't mean having turbo dreams and "oh I'm gonna turbo it eventually" I mean i actually had a turbo set up ready to be installed) I wouldn't run anything smaller than like a 266. 
Also, the way you race has a lot to do with it. Highway, quarter mile, slow roll things like that. I'm still a firm believer that the lightend pullies and cranks and the like are not quarter mile friendly. That probably has something to do with it.
edit: why is your boy running dual valve springs on a 260 cam? 


_Modified by punisher89 at 3:51 AM 6-11-2005_


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 ABA cam argument... is the gain worth the $$$ (punisher89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punisher89* »_His cam is wicked small. Unless I was running forced induction (and I don't mean having turbo dreams and "oh I'm gonna turbo it eventually" I mean i actually had a turbo set up ready to be installed) I wouldn't run anything smaller than like a 266. 


Pretty much....


----------



## make_shift (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: 2.0 ABA cam argument... is the gain worth the $$$ (punisher89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punisher89* »_His cam is wicked small. 

almost stock...and hardly worth it, [shrug]but hey[/shrug].

_Quote, originally posted by *punisher89* »_edit: why is your boy running dual valve springs on a 260 cam? 


I understand doing this...if he decides to go with a more aggressive cam in the future it makes the swap incredibley easy...
I ran a TT268 and loved the lumpy idle and improvement in the top end torque. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: 2.0 ABA cam argument... is the gain worth the $$$ (nfx)*

Go big or go home.


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 ABA cam argument... is the gain worth the $$$ (WolfGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfGTI* »_Go big or go home.

I agree....T3/T04E http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nfx (Jul 18, 2004)

*Re: 2.0 ABA cam argument... is the gain worth the $$$ (punisher89)*

OK... sorry, I have a correction. It's a 266 cam... not a 260 cam. And the TT chip is burned for the cam... everything else is correct.
Any new comments?


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

Comparing both your mods, technically speaking, he has about 10 more hp up top and a LOT more low end tq.......
....he obvioulsy cant drive worth a **** because he should be killing you.


----------



## mk2.slow (Oct 17, 2003)

*Re: 2.0 ABA cam argument... is the gain worth the $$$ (nfx)*

Why don't you switch cars for a run and see what happens?


----------



## MK3 REY (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: 2.0 ABA cam argument... is the gain worth the $$$ (mk2.slow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2.slow* »_Why don't you switch cars for a run and see what happens?

I hope to get a followup on that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nfx (Jul 18, 2004)

*Re: 2.0 ABA cam argument... is the gain worth the $$$ (MK3 REY)*

Haha... I'll see if he'll let me switch cars. Should prove to be interesting...


----------



## VDUBIN (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 ABA cam argument... is the gain worth the $$$ (nfx)*

Something's not right with his setup... I'm not familiar with his cam, but I hav a tt 268 cam and chip, a k&n filter and 2.5 exhaust with cheap "turbo" muffler, clutch, and lightened flywheel in my 95 golf 2.0. I have very little competition around here. The car is massively peppy, torque steer is apparent, and I maul most cars I come up against.


----------



## make_shift (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: 2.0 ABA cam argument... is the gain worth the $$$ (VDUBIN)*

Lots of 3-cylinder Geo Metros in Columbus, huh?


----------



## lroy12 (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: 2.0 ABA cam argument... is the gain worth the $$$ (make_shift)*

bwhahahaha


----------

